# Wriggle - supporting Bristol's best independent bars and restaurants



## Robert Hall (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello, 

I'm the founder of Wriggle (www.getawriggleon.com) - which is a Bristol Council-supported project supporting independent bars and restaurants. We want to get people going to the many amazing independents eateries and drinkeries in Bristol over highstreet chains - and we are doing that by helping these places fill their excess tables at the last minute by creating on-the-day exclusive offers.

The app is coming shortly - but in the meantime Wriggle is operating over email. We'll send a few emails a week containing great exclusive offers at some of Bristol's finest bars and restaurants with empty tables that need filling that day. If this is of interest to you, have a look here and signup! www.getawriggleon.com

Cheers and do let me know if you have any feedback!

Rob


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2014)

Is this a commercial service?


----------



## JTG (Mar 10, 2014)

I use many fine independent eateries all the time. Most of them are cheap pizza shops on the Stapleton & Fishponds Roads though so I doubt you'll be able to assist me tbh


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Is this a commercial service?



I dunno, but I got email spammed by them out of the blue a while back. No idea where they got my personal address from.


----------



## JTG (Mar 10, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> I dunno, but I got email spammed by them out of the blue a while back. No idea where they got my personal address from.


Are you an independent drinkery?


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 10, 2014)

JTG said:


> Are you an independent drinkery?



Nope, just a dependent drinker.


----------



## Geri (Mar 10, 2014)

JTG said:


> I use many fine independent eateries all the time. Most of them are cheap pizza shops on the Stapleton & Fishponds Roads though so I doubt you'll be able to assist me tbh


 
What?! Have you not looked at their scores on the doors?


----------



## JTG (Mar 10, 2014)

Geri said:


> What?! Have you not looked at their scores on the doors?


----------



## Robert Hall (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey - sorry for the slow response. Wriggle is a commercial service, but we hope to be a force for good in Bristol - supporting high quality independent places by helping them to get more customers on their down times, and introducing them to a wider audience. It's because of this that the council have agreed to support us. If you've got any questions, send me an email on rob@getawriggleon.com and I'll happily answer them!

Thanks, 

Rob


----------



## Robert Hall (Mar 16, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> I dunno, but I got email spammed by them out of the blue a while back. No idea where they got my personal address from.



I'm sorry about this! If you send me an email (rob@getawriggleon.com) then I can let you know where I got your email address from.

Rob


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 15, 2015)

That I have never before heard of Wriggle - apparently 'one of Europe's seven best start-ups' - leads me to believe that I am too old and unhip for _a certain version_ of Bristol


----------

